# How do you ship?



## lizflowers42 (Jan 8, 2013)

This isn't so much a business question, than a preference question.  So if this belongs in a different place, I completely understand-Mods please feel free to enlighten me on a better placement!

I made the mistake of posting a photo of my soap making on Facebook.  I am purely a hobby natural body product maker and I love sharing my creations with people.  I'm not looking to start a business, but I have been getting requests from out of towners to try my products-to ship them.  

What is the most effective shipping method in the US to send 4-6 oz bars from your experience?  I have made purchases via Etsy before from artisans and generally they are packaged in the $5 flat rate boxes via USPS.  What about bubble mailers? Is that any more cost effective, or would I be risking crushed product?

Thanks in advance, you guys are the nicest people on the net!


----------



## lsg (Jan 8, 2013)

I use flat rate shipping from the USPS


----------



## Genny (Jan 8, 2013)

For 4 bars, the small flat rate shipping boxes would probably be more cost effective.  For 1 or 2 bars, bubble mailers work very well.  I've never gotten ruined soap that was sent in a bubble mailer.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 8, 2013)

Genny said:


> For 4 bars, the small flat rate shipping boxes would probably be more cost effective.  For 1 or 2 bars, bubble mailers work very well.  I've never gotten ruined soap that was sent in a bubble mailer.



Ok, and one more question.  Is it best to ziplock baggie each soap to avoid smell-contamination?


----------



## Genny (Jan 8, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> Ok, and one more question.  Is it best to ziplock baggie each soap to avoid smell-contamination?



I'm giggling at the phrase "smell-contamination" 

I don't do that because I don't want the person to leave it in the ziplock bag.  Soap needs air to breath.  Maybe wrap them in some tissue paper?


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm  sure there is better lingo...but thats all I could come up with!


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 22, 2013)

Just curious, I've been browsing Etsy lately, and the shipping overseas, or even to Canada is flat rate. I see numbers like $7.00,  $9.00, but the post office website doesn't give figures that small, even for a small envelope. How do you know how to calculate shipping?


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Mar 22, 2013)

Trust me, with USPS hiking their rates up astronomically, you're better off using small flat rate boxes. I just shipped 2 soaps to California today - $5.15 flat rate/ $9.33 Priority regular rate for 1 pound 1 ounce!!!
I shipped 3 to Maryland yesterday in a small flat rate box...would have been $11 regular Priority in a bubble mailer! Since they did away with Parcel Post back in January, I've lost money on shipping a few times :-x
For a package under 13 oz, you can use First Class Mail, which will cost less than $4.

I wrap my soaps in scrap muslin, tied together with jute, then wrap in bubble wrap. You don't have to worry too much about scent transfer, or "smell contamination" if you like  Cured soap is pretty resilient that way.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks Shawnee. I'm months if not years away from shipping. I was just curious. Like of you buy one soap the shipping is like 2.50 or 1.00 with another item. You can't actually ship that cheap. I just don't get how people are listing their shipping rates unless they are old listings.


----------



## danahuff (Mar 22, 2013)

I pack my soaps in glassine bags and ship them in small boxes via USPS, but it's outrageous. I am going to try the Flat Rate boxes, I think.


----------



## Koshka (Mar 22, 2013)

Ah, the forever painful subject of shipping....
I ship either USPS, and it's mostly flat rate shipping with their boxes, or UPS, but I do have a corporate account with them, and it saves a ton of money (like 20lbs only costs 10-12 bucks).

If its a large order I use peanuts and for smaller orders I use bubble wrap. Oh, and if it's melt and pour stuff, then I would shrink wrap...


----------

